# Herfin with my Bro's!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

November 24th Cigar event at Hudson valley Cigars in New Windsor NY.

http://orig.pojonews.com/hvcigars/index.htm


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I have got to get down there one of these days. I've heard very good things about it.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a damn good time!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Alot of great smokes too.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Putting it on my list as places to visit now. Nice Pics.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Looks like a damn good time!


You thinking what I'm thinking?? ROAD TRIP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> You thinking what I'm thinking?? ROAD TRIP!!! :biggrin:


If you have a week or two I'd highly recommend it! The one I took in August to meet some of the brothers was awesome!

Nice pics dozer... looks like a great time!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the pics - looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW looks like an awesome time! I love to see pics of people getting together to herf. Any other of those guys CL members?


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That's what it's all about!! Great pics, thanks for sharing. Looks like a great event.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats what cigar smoking is all about. Enjpying a good cigar and good times with good friends. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics,looks like it was a great time


----------



## Wang Lung-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wish I were there.


----------

